
Vectr is out of Beta - marban
https://vectr.com/blog/updates/vectr-comes-out-of-beta/
======
andybak
First thing I usually do in a vector graphics editor is check out how
sophisticated their implementation of parametric shapes and object instancing
is. This is usually a good indicator of their general level of sophistication.
(Curiously - Corel Draw had the best polygon tool I've ever come across - it
remembered it's # of sides even if you edited the splines - i.e. a 5 pointed
star with curves and extra vertexes could still be turned into a 6 pointed
star without losing the edits)

As much as you might never use this stuff - you can't get it right without
getting a lot of other stuff right and there is a definite correlation between
completeness of the 'object-ness' of the software and it's general quality.

So - Vectr? I can't even work out how to:

1\. Change the roundedness of rectangles

2\. Create any type of symbol or instance

Here's a sign of how crude it is - create a rounded rectangle and scale it in
the x direction. The corner curves themselves are scaled to create ugly
elliptical corners.

------
kentt
Plays audio when you load the page. Blacklisted this domain.

------
nailer
This is useful: I've been looking for a quality alternative to Sketch that
runs on Windows. Inkscape and Illustrator don't meet my threshold of quality.

That said: dang or his replacement, maybe change the title to something more
useful? 'vectr (new cross platform vector editor) is out of beta'

------
cyborgx7
I'm not usually one to complain about names like tumblr that omit the last
vowel before the ending r, but those usually omit an e. For some reason
omiting an o this way makes my brain stumble over it, every time it reads the
name.

------
johnhenry
As a free vector editor, I can't help but wonder how this compares to
[https://inkscape.org/en/](https://inkscape.org/en/)?

~~~
johnhenry
It looks like vectr is strictly a subscription web service and that the
application is simply a wrapper around this? Is this how this works?

------
biocomputation
I'd be embarrassed to recommend it just because it has such a terrible, "me
too" name.

